

Php Symfony - Who wants a new free web app - dreur
http://www.symfony-project.org/blog/2009/01/23/who-wants-a-free-web-application

======
unalone
Symfony's great. It's lightweight, does one thing really well, and it's an
absolute joy to use.

------
dreur
Symfony rocks ! But I'm moving to Grails soon.

Grails is so powerfull

~~~
unalone
What makes Grails so powerful, out of curiosity?

~~~
dreur
The fact that

\- it uses entreprise proven components in a convention over configuration
way.

\- it works out of the box with existing java code/java libraries

\- Can be compiled in .class

\- Is now owned by Springsource (from the spring framework)

\- Deployed as .WAR file in any JEE container

\- other ideas ??

~~~
fedecarg
Yeah well, keep compiling then...

------
aimxhaisse
This is a really good idea :)

